# Matching rolled pattern textures



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

There's nothing I hate worse than having to match 40 yr old textures. Just finished one that had a crow foot texture applied with a crow foot roller. I do crow foot textures for clients from time to time with no problems. It's actually almost impossible to screw it up. This one however, had been done with a roller. And not very well. I was told the guy that had originally done it sprayed it on, then rolled it. Turns out, my dad had given HIS dad a wore out foam crow foot roller skin that dad had used to texture some walls in the guy's house. When I say wore out, I mean flaking to pieces. Well, this guy must have sprayed enough on the walls that it was sliding down. Then he rolled it. I meant to say, smeared it. Ugh......I hand rolled the mud on then used the NEW roller.....Mind you, I had to blend the new into the old. What a [email protected]! The walls and ceiling both were textured. It actually looked really close after some trial and error. Give me 10,000 sq. ft. of knockdown any day compared to this stuff. On the walls? Wow! LOL.......Just a day in the life of a drywaller.......Have a good one guys. Oh, if you ever come across this and need a roller instead of a brush (like I normally would use), they have them at amazon and all-wall as well.......Have a good one guys!:thumbup:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

I got some ******* cousins from the waco area. I walked in their houses and seen the ugliest textures I had ever seen. Good Gawd, acoustic ceiling would have been a huge improvement over the sunburst and crows foot they had. Yuck! Haha Im sure glad ive never been asked to those textures, let alone trying to fix one.


----------

